# HELP! TEGU WONT EAT



## Spencer King (Dec 20, 2015)

I have a golden tegu (4-5 months old) and have had him for about 3 weeks now and the first two weeks were great, he was tamed so quick, so nice, and ate great. But 4 days ago he stopped eating. Completely. He will not eat ANYTHING I have tried everything!! I don't know what to do. Please someone. HELP.


----------



## Jrock23 (Jan 5, 2016)

Is your tegu eating now? But just don't focus feed, as long as there is no weight lost. Then you have nothing to worry about.. I've also read in research that golden tegus do not go into hibernation! If, by any chance your tegu is still not getting. Then I would double check temps and humidity and basking areas.. Also most tegu do slow down on eating doing this season, are you leaving food daily or are you hand feeding daily?


----------



## Spencer King (Jan 7, 2016)

He is eating a little bit more now... I leave food daily making sure he sees that I am the one who puts the food in. His cage conditions could definitely be better, but the problem with having a cage with glass (better for humidity) is that Leviathan attacks the glass relentlessly, legitimate hours he will bash his head into the glass. I have a tub I had to switch to a week ago. The temps are perfect but the humidity is at about 70 percent which I feel really bad about.. Any suggestions on what I could do? I thought maybe getting more absorbent insulation on the walls will increase the humidity. By the way when I say "tub" I am saying a very large tub (6' x 2.5' x 3') [lwh].


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 7, 2016)

What's wrong with 70% RH?


----------



## Spencer King (Jan 7, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> What's wrong with 70% RH?


 
Isn't it supposed to be around 80-90%? I just want him to have pristine conditions.


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 7, 2016)

70s % not bad for awhile.


----------



## Spencer King (Jan 7, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> 70s % not bad for awhile.


 Okay I just want to make sure he's all okay. When I got him he was malnourished and had an RI. He's over came both so I am just worried is all.


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 7, 2016)

Better than even chance his RI was caused in part by cold temps. Make sure he can get as hot as he needs to AND have a cooler gradient. High RH good but make sure that air moves some. don't want stale/stuffy.

Actually, if the glass tank isn't too small, I'd put him back in and newspaper the three sides entirely on the outside and the lower half of the front.


----------



## Jrock23 (Jan 7, 2016)

Do you have a photo take you can post of your tegu enclosure...


----------

